# Fisher Extreme V headlight issues



## Tcailler63 (Jan 1, 2017)

So put a brand new fisher extreme V on my 2011 GMC Sierra today. My truck has the spider aftermarket projector headlights. Everything on the plow works minus the headlights. I have the marker lights but no turn signals in them when the blinker is activated. The lights on my truck stay on and never swap over to the plows head unit. I know it's not the plows lights cause they work fine hooked up to a different truck. Not sure if you guys have ever seen the issue before trying to get the lights to switch over when you have aftermarket lights on your truck? Going to try switching my lights back to my factory ones but would like to keep my aftermarket ones if anyone has any suggestions before I rip them out on Tuesday. Any advice would be great. Thank you.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you hook up the turn signal wires from the truck to the plow? The single wire on the passenger side and the other wire on the drivers side


----------



## Tcailler63 (Jan 1, 2017)

Yeah it was the simple plug and play set up. We're thinking that the projectors are causing an issue and not completing a circuit somewhere.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You still need to splice in the turn signals


----------



## pyro29 (Dec 7, 2007)

Before you take your truck apart, what did you get for the truck side headlight harness / module?

Can you post any details about these particular aftermarket headlamps?


----------



## Tcailler63 (Jan 1, 2017)

https://www.realtruck.com/spyder-pr...Ocx311CFvRIf_JGH4LCoOt1WLI16soZYH7xoC-nnw_wcB


----------



## Tcailler63 (Jan 1, 2017)

It was just the standard 2011-2013 harness for fisher.


----------



## pyro29 (Dec 7, 2007)

Do you have light harness 29400-5?

Did you check the 10a fuse on the headlight harness? 

Those lights should work without any problems or modifications. Pull the "B" and "C" plugs at the module and, using a test light, check what you have coming in from the harness on pins A, B, G, & J of both plugs.

A: Low Beam input
B: High Beam input
G: Turn Signal input
J: Headlamp Common input

Test these wires and post your results.


----------



## Tcailler63 (Jan 1, 2017)

Will do that tomorrow and let you know what comes of it.


----------

